# Mini Setup w/Bolt



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I was just on the online chat with TiVO asking a few questions about the Mini and I am not more confused than ever.

The question that started the confusion was when I asked if the Minis connect directly to my WiFi for streaming services (Netflix, hulu..etc) or if that data is also funneled through the Bolt to the Minis via MoCA.

So let me layout my projected setup and ask you all the question.

Bolt is connected to Home Internet via-WiFi for the streaming services.

I plan to hook up two Minis (not the 4k model) to the Bolt with a MoCA Network.

Does this setup work as is? I was told that it would not work which seemed odd to me. I was told that the Bolt had to be hard wired to the internet for minis to work.

Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Player1138 said:


> I was just on the online chat with TiVO asking a few questions about the Mini and I am not more confused than ever.
> The question that started the confusion was when I asked if the Minis connect directly to my WiFi for streaming services (Netflix, hulu..etc) or if that data is also funneled through the Bolt to the Minis via MoCA.
> So let me layout my projected setup and ask you all the question.
> Bolt is connected to Home Internet via-WiFi for the streaming services.
> ...


It will work as you described. Having a WiFi only connection isn't the best, but with a decent router and good environment there should be no issue. If the host can stream ok, then the Mini box, which will use the host as a bridge, should also work ok. Please understand, I have never tried your configuration. I hope someone with more experience can add their opinion.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> It will work as you described. Having a WiFi only connection isn't the best, but with a decent router and good environment there should be no issue. If the host can stream ok, then the Mini box, which will use the host as a bridge, should also work ok. Please understand, I have never tried your configuration. I hope someone with more experience can add their opinion.


Hopefully someone else will chime in.

Again, I will hook up the Minis to the Bolt via MoCA...so I assumed that would be used to watch TV and DVRd stuff. I just assumed the Minis would connect separately to my WiFi for streaming, but I guess that is not the case.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Player1138 said:


> Hopefully someone else will chime in.
> Again, I will hook up the Minis to the Bolt via MoCA...so I assumed that would be used to watch TV and DVRd stuff. I just assumed the Minis would connect separately to my WiFi for streaming, but I guess that is not the case.


It would not need the host if the Mini was using Ethernet since it would connect directly to your router. But something has to take that MoCA signal and make it leave your house. The Bolt will be the bridge for that.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree with what JoeKustra just said. The Mini uses a wired network connection -- either MoCA or Ethernet (not Wi-Fi). So it basically piggybacks onto the host DVR to serve it programming and to also serve as a source of internet.

The good news is that when you set up the MoCA on the Bolt, your Mini will essentially get the same connection quality as the Bolt does. You're Bolt will essentially act as the Wi-Fi --> MoCA bridge, so even if the Mini is in a more remote part of the house, you won't face a degraded Wi-Fi signal. 

You may have bandwidth issues if the Minis are trying to stream at the same time (not watch recorded programming or LiveTV) unless you have very robust Wi-Fi (e.g., Wireless N or Wireless AC). I would not try this setup on Wireless-G or if you aren't able to get 30+ Mbps via Wi-Fi on the Bolt, unless you're willing to accept potential streaming hiccups. You can try a speedtest with your phone near the Bolt to get an idea of the speeds you'd get.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

High Technology said:


> I agree with what JoeKustra just said. The Mini uses a wired network connection -- either MoCA or Ethernet (not Wi-Fi). So it basically piggybacks onto the host DVR to serve it programming and to also serve as a source of internet.
> 
> The good news is that when you set up the MoCA on the Bolt, your Mini will essentially get the same connection quality as the Bolt does. You're Bolt will essentially act as the Wi-Fi --> MoCA bridge, so even if the Mini is in a more remote part of the house, you won't face a degraded Wi-Fi signal.
> 
> You may have bandwidth issues if the Minis are trying to stream at the same time (not watch recorded programming or LiveTV) unless you have very robust Wi-Fi (e.g., Wireless N or Wireless AC). I would not try this setup on Wireless-G or if you aren't able to get 30+ Mbps via Wi-Fi on the Bolt, unless you're willing to accept potential streaming hiccups. You can try a speedtest with your phone near the Bolt to get an idea of the speeds you'd get.


So are you in agreement that I could setup the MoCA with the TIVO Bolt staying connected to WiFi?

This would not impact watching live TV or DVR as that will be fed through the cable lines, however if I stream on a mini then it might get slow down as the stream is basically coming from the Bolt (through coax) which is getting the internet through WiFi.

What is my other option when Internet is in another room?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Player1138 said:


> What is my other option when Internet is in another room?


Some people use a wireless bridge at the Mini. Examples include the Linksys RE6500 or WUMC710. There are others. But the risk is you don't control the environment but you do control the cable. A good router is a must.

I have four Mini boxes with two Roamio hosts. Everything is done with wireless bridges. It's not a cheap solution nor is it supported by TiVo. So stick with the MoCA. The Bolt has more power than a Roamio which helps.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Some people use a wireless bridge at the Mini. Examples include the Linksys RE6500 or WUMC710. There are others. But the risk is you don't control the environment but you do control the cable. A good router is a must.
> 
> I have four Mini boxes with two Roamio hosts. Everything is done with wireless bridges. It's not a cheap solution nor is it supported by TiVo. So stick with the MoCA. The Bolt has more power than a Roamio which helps.


So I just learned about the Tivo Bridge. Think I could use that. Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Player1138 said:


> So I just learned about the Tivo Bridge. Think I could use that. Does anyone have experience with it?


The "TiVo Bridge" is a unit that creates a MoCA network. The Mini does not use or need that device.

I think you need to speak with a MoCA person.


----------



## disco denny (Oct 30, 2017)

I just ordered the Mini Vox to use with my Bolt. I am keeping the older software on Bolt and downgrading the Mini to match Bolt. From reading all the posts, it looks like it will work fine. It is going to be on an ethernet connection. It looks like the only missing app is Amazon. I do use the plex app on the Bolt.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

Player1138 said:


> So I just learned about the Tivo Bridge. Think I could use that. Does anyone have experience with it?


The TiVo Bridge (or any MoCA bridge) does the same thing the Bolt can do - connect (bridge) the MoCA network to the Ethernet one. TiVo calls it "Create a MoCA network," but that's a simplification of what's really happening. But to provide that bridge, the device has to have access to both coax and Ethernet.

If Ethernet isn't available near the Bolt so it can bridge the networks, you may have a location with both a coax outlet and Ethernet access. That's where the separate TiVo Bridge comes into play - you install it there.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

If you use your Bolt (which is wirelessly connected) to create the MoCA network for the Minis, you are effectively making your Bolt a wireless --> MoCA bridge. So the Minis will connect to anything on the Bolt via MoCA and will use the Bolt as an internet source (which mean's your Bolt's Wi-Fi will be the source of the streaming services).

Wi-Fi for the streaming apps may work fine, as those apps are engineered to buffer to account for internet hiccups/etc. If it works, great and no need to create a MOCA network. Assuming your router is nowhere near your TiVo, as M.S points out, you may need the TiVo (MoCA) Bridge that you would place somewhere where it can plug into both your router and a cable TV jack which would create the MoCA network for you (and then all of your devices will have a fully "wired" connection). You would then configure your Bolt as a MoCA client (i.e., not create the MoCA network), as you would have an existing MoCA network created by the Bridge.

I don't think you told us who your TV provider is -- if it is Comcast X1 or FiOS, you already have a MoCA network created by your router. If you use another provider (or an antenna), then you may need the TiVo Bridge.


----------

